# For the advanced sewers -- really really cute!!!



## JeepGirlTX (Jul 26, 2004)

I found this pattern and I wanted to share because I think it's REALLY CUTE! I'm nowhere near good enough to attempt it, I'm sure, but I thought some of you might be....

http://store.sewingtoday.com/cgi-bin/voguepatterns/shop.cgi?s.item.V8015=x&TI=20017&pageNum=1


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is really cute, too bad I can't sew too well. I think my sewing days are over for now.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I wish I could sew


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: THAT'S IT! I'm learning how to use the thingymabob...you know..that thing that makes stitches... :?


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

that's too funny.. that thingamabob, i have one of those too.. it makes a good place to rest my drink while i'm surfing


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

oooo perdy...
my sewing machine is an ancient singer sewing machine, this thing doesnt even have a motor or foot pedal, all by hand, which is great for small stuff like a coat but for big stuff doesnt work...
must save money to buy new sewing machine that makes fancy stitches and goes vrooooom!

though vixe preferes a sling type to a bag type...hmm mabe the round one might work....
yeah shes spoilt lol


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG!!!!!!! That is SOOOO cute!!!!1 That is my new project. I've gotta go find my sewing machine at my parents house.


----------



## jamie_chi (Mar 7, 2005)

I make and sell custom made chi clothes, if anyone is intereted I will be able to make the carriers for you. If you would like more information about my web site you can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

jamie_chi said:


> I make and sell custom made chi clothes, if anyone is intereted I will be able to make the carriers for you. If you would like more information about my web site you can e-mail me at jamiesdogcollection-AT-hotmail.com


I don't think I could afford over 100$ for the purse, lol. I think I'll just send the pattern to my grandma who will do it out of love, LOL.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

[quote="AlekonaKini I think I'll just send the pattern to my grandma who will do it out of love, LOL.[/quote]

Is Granny looking to acquire another granddaughter, by any chance?


----------

